# fox rp 23-druck



## taunusbiker90 (3. Februar 2008)

hallo,
zunächst einmal wollte ich sagen, dass ich Euer forum klasse finde, weiter so!

jetzt die frage: ich fahre seit knapp 3 wochen ein canyon am 5.0und bin als ehemaliger hardtail-anhänger suuuuper zufrieden mit dem neuen bike. das ansprechverhalten sowohl der talas, als auch des federbeins ist genial!!!
einige "sorgen" bereitet mir allerdings der dämpferdruck: laut fox sollte der rp23 dämpfer ein sag von 14,2 mm haben, um diesen sagwert zu erreichen braucht der dämpfer allerdings knapp15 bar (198cm grösse, 86,5 kg gewicht) ist das normal, mir wurde als richtwert 1bar pro 10kg körpergewicht genannt und will bei sprüngen auf keinen fall dass der dämpfer durchschlägt? und wie weit lässt dich der dämpfer bedenkenlos aufpumpen? (ich kann bei fox leider keine daten dazu finden) 
und last but not least: wo bekomme ich fox-dämpferöl her- fox gibt an man solle den dämpfer je nach einsatzgebiet alle 8-40 stunden auseinanderbauen und fetten- leider sind die fox-serviceadressen in deutschland anscheinend nicht gerade auf dem neuesten stand....

so jetzt die allerletzte frage: wo bekomme ich die fox bedinungsanleitung in gedruckter form (fox schreibt man könnne auch eine solche erhalten, nur schreibt nicht wo) habt Ihr vielleicht eine aktuelle kontakadresse von fox?


besten dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Vilsa (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Link wurde erst vor kurzem gepostet KLICK

Vielleicht is dort was passendes dabei !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2008)

Also:
der RP23 braucht hohe Drücke.
Max druck ist 20bar.
die Bedienungsanleitung kannst du dir auf der Canyon home page runterladen (bei service und downloads)

Das mit dem alle 8-40 std Ölwechsel ist Beutelschneiderei!
Ich habe den Vorgänger den RP2 ich warte den alle 2 Jahre
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## virtue (3. Februar 2008)

Da im Manual nur PSI angegeben sind:

Min. Druck: 50 PSI, Max. Druck: 300 PSI
50 PSI = 3.45 bar
300 PSI = 20.68 bar

Und wenn du wirklich Fox Gabelöl verwenden willst, dann google mal nach "Fox Suspension Fluid"


----------



## Hot Wheels (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo !
Bei HiBike bekommst du Fox Shox Float Fluid speziell für 
Float-Luftkammern oder das von Fox empfohlen Fett RSP Ultra-Slick.
Die von Fox angegebenen Wartungsintervalle halte ich auch für
Unsinn, machen die bestimmt nur damit die einem immer den 
schwarzen Peter zuschieben können wenn irgendwas kaputt geht.
Gruß


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. Februar 2008)

Nochmal hallo !
Weiß irgendwer wo man so  ein Dämpfer Service Kit bekommt, mit den 
ganzen Dichtungen? Irgendwann müssen die ja doch mal erneuert werden.
Den Dämpfer einschicken find ich ein wenig teuer und auf die Garantie
kann man bei guter Pflege glaub ich auch verzichten, hoffe ich.
Hab mal irgendwo gesehen das man das aus den USA bestellen kann,
aber da wird das Porto fast genau so teuer wie der Service.
Gruß


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2008)

Schau' mal bei www.toxoholics.de im Online-Shop.


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. Februar 2008)

Alles klar, danke für den Tipp !
Ist aber immer noch ein stolzer Preis für ein paar Gummiringe.
Gruß Hot Wheels


----------



## taunusbiker90 (5. Februar 2008)

vielen dank schonmal

ich habe mir jetzt das ölzeugens geholt, wo muss ich denn eigentlich was hinmachen, das fett kommt ja auf die dichtungen und die tauschrohre aber wo kommt  das blaue (sauteure) floatzeugs hin-das muss ja irgendwie in die luftkammer....

grüsse björn


----------



## Hot Wheels (6. Februar 2008)

Gute Frage, das versuch ich auch rauszufinden.
Ich bin auch Fullyneuling und hab den  RP23 noch nicht
aufgeschraubt. Bei Toxoholics ist eine Anleitung auf der Homepage, da 
wird das Zeug leider nicht erwähnt, obwohl die das auch verkaufen.
Kann sein das man das  Zeug einfach reinkippt. Ich werde den mal
ne Mail schicken, vieleicht sagen die ja was.


----------



## virtue (6. Februar 2008)

Wartung der Luftkammer

/edit: nichts für ungut, aber warum gibt man zig Euros aus, wenn man nicht weiß wie und was man eigentlich mit den gekauften Materialien machen soll? Imho wäre es da doch sehr viel sinnvoller, zumindest anfänglich sich mal auch in einem lokal ansässigen Radladen zu erkundigen bzw. vorher mal ausprobieren ob man sich das überhaupt zutraut selbst zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusbiker90 (6. Februar 2008)

ok, danke. kann ich dass float auch einfach so die tauchrohre runterlaufen lassen (ohne dämpfer und feder auseinanderzubauen)

ps: ich hätte mir den kram nicht gekauft wenn ich nicht wüsste das ich es brauche, die frage war nur wo


----------



## Hot Wheels (6. Februar 2008)

Ich habs ja noch nicht !
Hab mal ne Lehre als Kfz-Mechaniker gemacht und
Fahrzeugtechnik studiert, könnte eventuell sein das
ich das gebacken kriege.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (24. Februar 2008)

Falls ihr es hinbekommen habt. Könnt ihm mir mit Sicherheit sagen ob das ein großer Aufwand war. Ich bekomme mein AM auch hoffentlich in knapp 2 Wochen. Wartung würde ich auch gerne durchführen. Gelesen habe ich zwar viel aber in der Theorie sieht das meist ganz anders aus. Danke


----------



## Hot Wheels (24. Februar 2008)

Ich fahr erstmal, hab das Bike noch nicht solange .
Du hast ja auch noch genügend Zeit bis zum Service.
Wir sollten das Thema später noch mal aufgreifen.
Gruß


----------



## Canyon-Paul (24. Februar 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Ich fahr erstmal, hab das Bike noch nicht solange .
> Du hast ja auch noch genügend Zeit bis zum Service.
> Wir sollten das Thema später noch mal aufgreifen.
> Gruß



Stimmt  Erstmal paar Runden drehen. Danach kann man sich ja immer noch hier austauschen. Vielleicht auch denn, wenn der Dämpfer schon halb zerlegt auf dem Tisch liegt und nicht weiß wie es weiter geht


----------



## Mike29 (26. Februar 2008)

Mal was zur Schmierung des Dämpfers!

Meine Idee: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4518968&posted=1#post4518968

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

